
Wires and Lights in a Box (1958) - dredmorbius
https://youtube.com/watch?v=RHaV59RB8A8
======
dredmorbius
Transcript:

[https://www.rtdna.org/content/edward_r_murrow_s_1958_wires_l...](https://www.rtdna.org/content/edward_r_murrow_s_1958_wires_lights_in_a_box_speech)

